# TTC after implanon removal



## linzlu0_0

Hi, just looking for a few friends to chat and share experiences with at this time. We don't want to tell anyone what we're doing until the happy event has occured. 
I had my implanon removed on monday (9th Nov) think I may have had a very light AF this last two days as having very bad cramps and have been cranky, hardly any bleeding only seems to be when wiping.
Anyone ttc wants a chat or to share experiences feel free.
Heard so many bad stories about implanon making concieving difficult so just gonna keep my fingers crossed and practice lots:sex:.
Sorry to go on but don't wanna tell any family or friends so need to share with somebody.


----------



## _Hope_

Hello :wave:

Glad you found BnB it's a great support network and you are not going on! That's what BnB is for!

Welcome hun and i'm sure I will see you around in the ttc section.

Good luck xx :flower:


----------



## 123Deirdre

Hey Hun, I'm the same had implanon removed on September 24th then had what seemed like a period on the 26th of sept and then 24 days later had a full period and now I'm currently waiting for AF.


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Hi Ladies
I know there is a lot of bad press about ttc after Implanon, I had mine out 8th september and I was so worried it would take forever. I had no bleeding with implanon and then nothing after either. Went to docs for some blood tests to see why no af on the 23rd October and woke up 24th with a gut feeling to test and I got my BFP! So I got pg really soon and without af so there are positive stories. Only problem now is we have no no idea how many weeks I am!


----------



## 123Deirdre

ttcbambino#1 said:


> Hi Ladies
> I know there is a lot of bad press about ttc after Implanon, I had mine out 8th september and I was so worried it would take forever. I had no bleeding with implanon and then nothing after either. Went to docs for some blood tests to see why no af on the 23rd October and woke up 24th with a gut feeling to test and I got my BFP! So I got pg really soon and without af so there are positive stories. Only problem now is we have no no idea how many weeks I am!

I have cramps but no Af and bfn. Did u have cramps goin on?


----------



## linzlu0_0

Thanks for all the comments, my AF if it was basically no existent but still had what felt like real bad period pains and still getting them. Had such a hormonal day yesterday was crying one minute just because the house was a little untidy(but wasn't), next I was snapping at everyone. Hope it all settles down soon ortherwise my hubby and kids might leave home. Feel sorry for them as I don't understand so how can you explain to them.


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## linzlu0_0

Back again, just wishing things would get back to normal had a rough weekend terrible back ache and feeling sick. All side effects of the removal I take it. Much too soon to be anything else. Good Luck to everyone TTC


----------



## koko4bunny

hiya i had mine taken out june1st this year bcos it had run out and i fell pregnant on 27th june, i went on the pill the day after i had it taken out too so not sure how it happend!
xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Hello and Welcome :wave:


----------



## linzlu0_0

Still no AF, getting bored of waiting for it. Never thought I'd be wishing for one. But once I get it I'll know my body is back on track. Still having yucky side effects from removal.


----------



## linzlu0_0

Still no Af,:nope:


----------



## babyell

I had my Implanon removed 13 May 09, Had first period 6 June 09, Got BFP 30 June 09, so it is possible to get pregnant straight away! x x


----------



## sickoism

Hi
I had my implanon removed on July 31st as it had run out.My period was 20th August(just happened to be my bday nice present hey)I was put on the pill and we were using condoms but the stupid thing broke and Morning after pill didnt work either.I am now 14 weeks pregnant


----------



## haacke_elisac

Hi! I just had my implanon removed on Monday, also! No period yet. But we are hoping it will happen sometime soon.


----------



## linzlu0_0

Still no AF, hoping it comes sometime soon as it's been nearly 4 weeks since removal.


----------



## 123Deirdre

linzlu0_0 said:


> Still no AF, hoping it comes sometime soon as it's been nearly 4 weeks since removal.

Have u done a test just incase?


----------



## embojet

:hi: welcome to BnB


----------



## linzlu0_0

My Hubby said exactly the same last weekend so I gave in today and did one BFN but I wasn't expecting anything else. The wait is a nightmare never wished so bad for and AF before:sulk:


----------



## haacke_elisac

Hey girls! I just thought I would update and tell you all that I had my Implanon removed on November 30, got AF on Dec. 30, and I just got my BFP yesterday


----------



## Pinkgirl

:hi: and welcome hun


----------



## mamato4boys

Hello, I just got my implant removed March 12th and am curious about other implanon user's af. What was it like before the implant? And what about while you had it in? And now? My cycles were very regular, every 28 days before the implant, but after it was put in I had 1 that lasted about a month and then after that I got one regularly every 3 months. I haven't read any posts that are similar to mine, it seems like everyone either doesn't get one, gets one normally(every 28 days) or has a heavy one. I am trying to figure out what my body is going to do. Also, I am INSANELY nauseated. I've taken a hpt every day since and every one is bfn, which I prefer at the moment, since I'd like to control the timing of our "bd"ing so that we get a girl(mama to 4 boys here, I'm severely outnumbered!) Anyway, thanks so much for any input!


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!!! :wave:


----------



## camocutie2006

Hello! :wave:


----------



## nicholatmn

:wave: Welcome to BNB!


----------



## mandj

hi im new here but going mad with what my body is doing to me and looking for advice


----------



## mandj

does anyone know if you can get pregnant on implanon im so confused


----------



## mandj

im worried people are going to think im stupid asking questions but i need some advice


----------



## mamato4boys

I am not sure if you can get preggo on it, but there were SEVERAL times when I FELT preggo and kept testing testing testing with a BFN every time. Don't be afraid to ask questions! We are all here to help or be helped in one way or another!


----------



## haacke_elisac

Hey! I had Implanon for 18 months and only had a few periods on it.. they were really heavy when I did have them. I got mine removed November 30 of 2009, had a period exactly 30 days later, and now I'm 12 weeks pregnant!


----------



## LisaG

Hi all, im New here and trying to get used to all abreviations etc... 
I got my implanon out Nov of 2008, had no bleeding after for months and then regular period for a while and then constant bleeding for 4 months, so its been tough!! Im hanging in there and hoping for the best, lots of trying, lots of tears and it is good to see that so many ppl are in same boat!! 

Majella

xXx


----------



## fuzzylogic

hi all
i came off implanon on the 18th of march... still no af... just waiting
im hoping to get preggers soon as!
x


----------



## Deborah

Hi girls i got my implanon out 4th Jan and still no joy, lots of cramps in tummy at the min but got the same last month 1 week before AF, so i think am going into next month with you all :cry:


----------



## dan-o

mamato4boys said:


> I am not sure if you can get preggo on it, but there were SEVERAL times when I FELT preggo and kept testing testing testing with a BFN every time. Don't be afraid to ask questions! We are all here to help or be helped in one way or another!

This happened to me too!


----------



## Jkelmum

I got pregnant 1st cycle after having implonen out good luck and welcome to bnb


----------



## palmtree123

Hi everyone, Im new to bnb and its great to be able to talk to those in the same boat. I came of the implant Feb 19th and AF arrived finally 2 days ago (after 6/7 weeks of patient waiting). Fingers crossed it wont take too long to get preggo....its so flipping exciting!lol


----------



## bambikate

:wave: welcome to bnb x x


----------



## dizzyspells

Hi and welcome to BnB!:hi:x


----------



## xJG30

Welcome to BNB


----------



## palmtree123

Cheers guys. This site is addictive lol xx


----------



## Sanona2

Hello, New to site. I had the implanon in for 23months, had it removed this July 2nd. I was actually on a 2month long cycle when it was removed but came off on the 4th of July. ive been ttc and beding ever since. Im just confused and anxious. I dnt really know what are the chances of me getting prego, with all of the irregularity ive had while on the implant.


----------



## marekfamily

I had my implanon removed on the 9th of Aug (6 days ago) and I am yet to have a period. I know it is really early, but I have felt so light headed for the past 3-4 days. I am trying to concieve with my 2nd child, but I am unsure about how long this will take. I have had intercourse everyday since the day before the removal, so there is a possibility for pregnacy. I also started prenatal vitamins on the day I had the implanon removed, which could be the reason for my head feeling like a balloon. =0) Has anyone else had similar problems. I know it is too soon to have pregnacy symptoms, so I am hoping to get feed back about my problem. 
Good luck to everyone for conception!


----------



## emilyjade

welcome to bnb x


----------



## v2007

:hi:

Welcome. 

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------

